# Gefälschte Mitteilung über Kontoänderung



## Hippo (2 Mai 2013)

> Ende März 2013 traf es eine Firma im östlichen Landkreis Neustadt/Aisch-Bad Windsheim. Das Unternehmen dachte, eine E-mail von einem längjährigen Geschäftspartner aus China erhalten zu haben. In der E-Mail wurde eine Änderung der Bankverbindung mitgeteilt. Da eine Warenlieferung anstand, überwies das Westmittelfränkische Unternehmen dann auch die 55.000 US-Dollar auf das angebliche “neue Konto“.


weiter hier http://www.nordbayern.de/region/ans...mail-abgezockt-1.2872005?rssPage=QW5zYmFjaA==


----------



## jupp11 (2 Mai 2013)

http://www.polizei.bayern.de/bepo/news/presse/aktuell/index.html/177278


> Die Beamten des Fachkommissariats der Kriminalpolizei Ansbach warnen eindringlich vor diesen Betrugsfällen. Bislang Unbekannte dringen hierbei in die Rechner der chinesischen Unternehmen ein und erlangen so sensible Geschäftsdaten von deutschen Firmen.
> 
> Bitte beachten Sie deshalb: Wenn Ihnen per Mail die Änderung der Bankverbindung mitgeteilt wird, lassen Sie sich dies bitte immer persönlich, zum Beispiel in einem Telefonat mit einer bekannten Person, bestätigen. Eine Nachfrage per E-Mail wird nicht empfohlen. Derzeit muss davon ausgegangen werden, dass die bislang unbekannten Täter diese abfangen.


----------

